# Lunch Time - Jackal



## anand (Oct 15, 2012)

Gir National Park, India 

Canon 7 D
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/1600
Av( Aperture Value )	5.6
ISO Speed	1600
Lens	EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
Focal Length	400.0mm


----------



## Menace (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice shot - thanks for sharing


----------

